# Real BBS RS or replica?



## punkvideo81 (Jul 13, 2005)

*They are 4x100 16's and inside the cap it says Germany RS-601.*


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

How many bolts?


----------



## punkvideo81 (Jul 13, 2005)

34 bolts


----------



## punkvideo81 (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks, Chris :thumbup:


----------

